# No Tech RCS tank?



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Would it be feasible to have a no-tech tiny little RCS tank?

I used to have a tank at my work desk with a light, heater, HOB filter. After getting a new job I can't really have anything that I could plug in all the time - because it is a large office they don't let you run all kinds of things like that so I want to keep it as low tech as possible.

I'm thinking of getting something incredibly simple. Like a 2g nano shrimp tank (bowl?) with at most just a sponge filter run off an air pump and a tiny heater IF I really need one.

If I leave this unheated in the office will RCS do OK in room-temperature water? It is probably like 65-70 degrees in here (I can double check the temp tomorrow). I'd like to avoid a heater if at all possible.

Would I even need a filter run off an air pump? If I just plopped a sponge filter and seeded it in my established tank could I just let it sit in the tank and be fine?

Would ultra-hardy plants like anubias be fine in a tank lit only by ambient room lighting? Maybe a little xmas moss?


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Diana Walstad had done no-tech shrimp bowls:

http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf [PDF]

Sometimes with heaters or airstones if the plants need it, sometimes with nothing but a light.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

not sure about the temperatures; but i think you'll want to run air through that filter rather than just let it sit there. You can find battery powered air pumps that should do the trick.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Cool project, this is so do-able. If you have a container with a large surface area relative to depth I wouldn't even worry about the air pump so much. 

Any ambient light? If so, something simple like gravel, moss(es), marimo ball(s), then shrimp and you're probably good to go. 

Lots of people here in the forum have kept no-tech or light only tech shrimp bowls. I've seen some in this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...mini-nano-pico-planted-tanks-50-examples.html

I have a two litre (actual water volume) vase that I just put some shrimp in (light only for tech), and another one with 4 litres (also water volume) that has a light and air stone (previously established tank, fauna swapped to shrimp recently). 

Both unheated in a 21 (+/- 1) degree house (70F)


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

The lower the temp, the slower they grow, but the bigger they get... more heat speeds the growth but shortens the life somewhat and they stay smaller... should be fine down to 50-60ish as long as temperature doesnt change rapidly


----------



## miataisalwaystheanswer (Jun 12, 2015)

Would the "tank" need to be cycled? I assume their bio load is so small any waste they produce will readily get absorbed by the plants. 

Love this idea, might have to make my wife one for her office, she works in an underground vault with no windows, just sounds depressing lol. Maybe a gallon bowl with different color neos would bring some life in the office.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

miataisalwaystheanswer said:


> Would the "tank" need to be cycled? I assume their bio load is so small any waste they produce will readily get absorbed by the plants.
> 
> Love this idea, might have to make my wife one for her office, she works in an underground vault with no windows, just sounds depressing lol. Maybe a gallon bowl with different color neos would bring some life in the office.


Check out the file linked by @randym. Diana Walstad did not cycle the bowls. Very informative reading and short, just a ten pager IIRC.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

wow I might have to do a dirted no tech bowl and see how it goes. sounds like this is totally going to work out lol

I'm wondering if I could even get away with having literally 0 tech. Just water changes every week or so. No heater, no filter, no supplemental lighting. Nothing. 

Temp will not fluctuate as it will be in a large office that is maintaned at a constant temp. Apparently the RCS will be fine. Filter will not be needed as proven by walstad's setups. The only question I have is if I could pull off any kinds of plants without any supplemental lighting...

What are the least light demanding rooted plants out there? I would like to do the walstad-style approach with some rooted plants that can feed off the dirt and require MINIMAL lighting. Like we're talking just office ambient lighting and still at least not die and grow a little bit (extremely slowly is fine by me).


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Check this tank out- see reply#4
Didn't mention stem plants but he had crypts growing. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...lants-anubias-java-fern-moss.html#post8429314


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Yeah those are all good candidates but I would ideally like something to take advantage of a dirted substrate. Might have to throw in a few crypts and see what happens maybe a little piece of wood with some java moss on it.

Who knows - maybe I'll just get a tiny little LED light to go on the tank and see if anyone gets mad lol


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had this 1-gallon shrimp nano up & running for years now. No equipment...just a light and 25% WC's every few weeks.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

What kind of light you rocking on that thing? I'm thinking of getting the stingray LED clip-on and putting a screen over it for running ultra-low-light setup


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Get a clip on LED light and tell your office mates it's a fancy desk lamp!


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got the Ikea Jansjo on this tank. Cool little LED under $20. Never had any algae issues in this nano. Mostly growing baby tears, java fern & dwarf hairgrass. The hairgrass grows like a weed in this set-up.

I've got another nano @ work, Deep Blue. I think it's 1g or 1.5. With the Stingray, no algae issues as of yet. Been up and running about 2 months. Something to take into consideration, is the "clip-on" part is bulky/cumbersome IMO & doesn't "work" w/ this nano, so i've just got the light resting on the lid.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Work nano w/ baby cherry


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

leemacnyc said:


> I've had this 1-gallon shrimp nano up & running for years now. No equipment...just a light and 25% WC's every few weeks.


That's a sweet shrimp bowl. Now picture me green with envy.


----------



## miataisalwaystheanswer (Jun 12, 2015)

Leemacnyc, what is that stem looking plant growing on the right side? Some just started growing randomly in my betta tank.


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Daisy Mae said:


> That's a sweet shrimp bowl. Now picture me green with envy.


Thanks DM

Bump:


miataisalwaystheanswer said:


> Leemacnyc, what is that stem looking plant growing on the right side? Some just started growing randomly in my betta tank.


Hemianthus micranthemoides aka baby tears


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Love having it at work. It's right below my monitor, but be prepared Klibs as you may set-off a chain-reaction. I've set-up an additional 3 @ work for envious co-workers


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

lol yeah that's what happened at my last office. like 3 more people got betta tanks

think I'm going to go with this setup:


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't even got the "Divorce Papers" nano setup yet & here I am thinking about "Divorce Papers II"...damn this forum!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

sorry man

this will be tank #3 for me. should be extremely low maintenance once it is set up


----------

